# Anyone use Voip phone service?



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone use Voip business phone service? 

I was looking at 8x8 inc.


----------



## buckin hotdesign (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi,
I am writing from Australia. I have been using VOIP for about 15months. The main problem is if your internet falls out for any reason you don't have a phone and people often complain that it is breaking up. But calls are cheap.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I use Vonage, brilliant! I have a decent cable internet which is up 99.9% so no problems.
Your UPLOAD speed is the important one, download is usually fine. A 2Mb download may only have a 256kb upload speed and if that drops you can get drop out. We have a 10Mb/1Mb service and run the fax service as well with little problem though the fax is fussier than the phone.


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi
I live in Australia and have been using VOIP for 12 months NAKED ADSL 2+ , I use http://www.engin.com.au 15 gig download no upload charge no line charge and free calls Australia wide + 20 major countries have not had a problem yet
Allan


----------



## hallockracing94 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have been using cablevision for about 7 years when they first started here in NY Yeah when cable or your electricty goes out so does your phone. But we have 3 cell phones here in the house. If its gonna be out for a while I call cable and have them call foward my calls to a cell no big deal


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

If we have 'network unavailable' it automatically forwards to another phone, even mobiles are fairly cheap.


----------



## mtownink (Jul 26, 2009)

We have been using Vonage in our home for about 4 years and we loved it so when we moved our shop we said goodbye traditional and hello VOIP. We have a fax and 2 lines for far less then any of the other carriers. Plus Vonage will forward your calls to anywhere if you should ever loose power. AWESOME product highly recommend!!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

A word of warning, Vonage has lost a court case to Verizon, which I believe is ongoing.
Vonage has to change technology or cease.
You should be able to port your number out of there anyway.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

...but it is great, you can see why normal telecos want to sue them out of existence.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't use VoIP but I have a lot of people who call... unfortunately, I can always tell because many times (not always) they're breaking up so I can barely make out what they're saying. Hate it when people call using VoIP.....If you can get a good connection you're lucky. Otherwise, I don't think it's realiable enough for business purposes.


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

I use xilte


----------



## solomon_schwartz (Nov 24, 2009)

if using for a busy business try to avoid it. 
many many times there is bad static on the phone lines.
the good side is "the price!".


----------



## mdniaz (Jan 20, 2009)

If you happen to make a lot of international calls, Voip can really save you money. For businesses, you need a concrete service, I don't think Voip is good enough. My home phone is Voip (Comwave) and I get a lot of miscalls from nowhere...


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

Since my last post I have had 100% service no downtimes, just cant praise the company i'm with enough

Allan


----------



## Xiangcheng (Dec 22, 2009)

No, i am not, i think i am a fossil


----------

